# Scottish Meet in Scotland!



## carolgavin

Now that I have some wheels am quite fancying a wee Scottish meet somewhere in sunny Scotland. I know a lot of you have asked for one previously so thought I would start a wee thread for some ideas re dates and places. So that we can all finally meet up, what a scary thought      

Soooooooooooooo over to you with suggestions of dates and places we could go to get this off the ground!! 





PS if one is not in Scotland or indeed Scottish, one is still very welcome, we a dead friendly lot. Please bear in mind however there will be bagpipes haggis and kiltie kiltie cauld bums. If you are of a nervous disposition please do not apply :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How's "you numpties" then?

Did Genghis get back Ok?

Kev :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

Kev_Behr said:


> How's "you numpties" then?
> 
> Did Genghis get back Ok?
> 
> Kev :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha ha ha you numpty!!! Gav got back fine ta very much! Now stop chatting and see if you can thin k of place to go!!!   :lol:


----------



## Coulstock

*SCOTLAND !!*

Anywhere - but not a muddy field - Edinburgh Castle esplanade would be great but there's all these b****y pipers marching up and done all night

Harry


----------



## carolgavin

Not a muddy field........................................check!!!!


----------



## carolgavin

Erm hellooooo where are you all????????????????????????? Loads of you wanted a wee do in Scotland, so come on!!!!
Post even just to say you would be interested, purleese   
Am not going by meself!!!


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Carol

We be definitely interested - Thinking cap now on on where/when to go.

P.S. - Hubby says if guarantee of no midges the kilts coming out for an airing :?


----------



## carolgavin

Hezbez said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> We be definitely interested - Thinking cap now on on where/when to go.
> 
> P.S. - Hubby says if guarantee of no midges the kilts coming out for an airing :?


So we going east coast then Hez sweets, am loving a man in a kilt!!!!


----------



## 101578

Pleeeeease make it a rally near to a distillery 8) ,ta.


----------



## carolgavin

Leaky said:


> Pleeeeease make it a rally near to a distillery 8) ,ta.


OK so far we are going east coast near a distillery!!! Any other requests??


----------



## Hezbez

Somewhere that welcomes the doggies


----------



## sprokit

carolgavin said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeease make it a rally near to a distillery 8) ,ta.
> 
> 
> 
> OK so far we are going east coast near a distillery!!! Any other requests??
Click to expand...

Nice to see the "new van" enthusiasm is there Carol 

ANYWHERE - within 3 hours drive of the Border (going north). Don't need a distillery - it may be sacrilege, but I don't drink Scotch 8O - only 100% proof rum :twisted:, oh yes, and beer of course :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## geraldandannie

We're pretty well booked up from now until September, but there's a wee thought buzzing around our heads that we might chug north after Shepton and Brean, making it late September. Too late for you?

Gerald


----------



## jaks

*scottish meet*

hi carol i am up for it providing we can fit it in JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley

Hi Carol, it would give me a chance to air my Cooper tartan tie. Confess though that I am not a Scottie! Dumfries and Galloway are handy for Sassenachs like me.


----------



## carolgavin

OMG we could mebbes do two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone been HERE


----------



## Coulstock

Carol

That look great - love the Ochils & Stirling - shed load of rellies in Stirling - We're in Gods country July & August but could stretch to September on the way south.

Harry


----------



## rrusty

Anyone been HERE

Yes been there a few times, it is a nice small site.

Rusty


----------



## geraldandannie

Looks a lovely place, Carol  

Gerald


----------



## rrusty

What about Craigtoun Meadows St.Andrews

Sorry dont know how to do a link.


----------



## geraldandannie

rrusty said:


> Sorry dont know how to do a link.


Just paste the URL (website address) into your post edit window:

http://www.craigtounmeadows.co.uk/

Gerald


----------



## rrusty

Thanks Gerald

Oops Just noticed no pets.


----------



## locovan

Hi Carol We are watching with interest to see what dates get chosen
Mavis and Ray


----------



## carolgavin

Am thinking mebbes we could do one quite soon and plan another for maybe September sometime! 
Am looking at HERE

and also HERE am quite fancying somewhere beside the sea!!


----------



## geraldandannie

rrusty said:


> Oops Just noticed no pets.


 :roll: Grrrr - not on for us, then 

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez

I've heard good reports about Witches Craig and it looks very nice. Stirling is a lovely town for those who haven't been and the Falkirk Wheel is close by too.

But any of your suggestions are good for us.

Howz about first May holiday weekend or thereabouts, or first or second weekend in July?


----------



## carolgavin

Am checking Gavs off duty to see when we would be able to go!


----------



## Polo

*Scotterish Meet*

If Gav's duty allows and there are others, could something be done for the end of May bank holiday? Dumfries and Galloway or as already suggested somewhere in Stirling would be good. This is the time when we are not involved in the Warners Shows.

Will watch the thread with interest. Ta for at least getting some ideas, interest and thoughts from others.


----------



## ardgour

Stirling looks good and might manage to drag other half along (otherwise its me and the dog). End of May would work Ok and hopefully no wee biting beasties - or at least not many

Chris


----------



## MyGalSal

Stirling sounds good - from a comparitive newbie looking forward to meeting folk. Depends on dates though - we will be in France 1 June - 5 September.

Sal


----------



## geraldandannie

If there is a possibility of a September meet, the week beginning the 28th September (or later) would be good for us (got to run it by the boss first, of course :roll: ). We'd probably work in an overnight or two with friends near Preston on the way up or down.

Since it's not mid summer, we'll be bringing warm winter woollies for us and extra heating for the van. Will we need snow tyres? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

A definite maybe!

AuntieSandra and I have plans to be around Lochalsh for another four weeks, late September to late October. So we might/could be/should be available for a meet.

I'll now be watching this post with interest.

When we were up there in February, I tried to plan a meet for March at Bunroy Caravan Park, near Roy Bridge, near Spean Bridge. Unfortunately, it didn't open until 1st April, no joke.


----------



## 101578

Beecraigs country park perhaps?


----------



## zulurita

Watching with interest re September.


----------



## dannimac

Caz

We're up for a meet but you'll know that we're on hols the last may bank holiday and the end of September - but don't let that stop a meet.

I say we get a couple in the diary (May, July, September - oo get me, I'm getting ambitious) and 3 different locations (D&G, mid country, East Coast) and hopefully that way we should be able to please most folks?

Newbie at this so not that familiar with sites - happy to go anywhere provided pooch is allowed.

So glad you've got the van!

D


----------



## carolgavin

Leaky said:


> Beecraigs country park perhaps?


Ooooh have just had a look at Beecraigs, looks very very interesting. Link HERE loads of stuff to do. I live about an hour from it and never knew it existed 8O 8O 8O 
Definitely a contender methinks.

Am really happy to see so much interest


----------



## locovan

Im watching with interest Sept as we are in Yorkshire 11th-14th Sept so can fit that in either before or after our rally in Yorkshire
We have already Committed May to MHF Rallies.
Mavis


----------



## suedew

Am watching the September one with interest, we will be hiring again this year before buying, for delivery early next year when we both retire.
Anywhere in scotland will do us, John likes the idea of the distilleries, he also fancies being near a golf club. I just want to try out another van and meet up with like minded people.
Our dates are fixed, so will watch the timing and hope it suits.
Sue n John


----------



## xgx

May be interested as I'd thought about going up around the end of August... could stretch to Sept maybe (rather be in warmer in France/Spain though :wink:  )


----------



## 115824

*scottish meet*



carolgavin said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeease make it a rally near to a distillery 8) ,ta.
> 
> 
> 
> OK so far we are going east coast near a distillery!!! Any other requests??
Click to expand...

east coast, near a distillery and dry!!!!


----------



## Bernies

I think this is a great idea how about the WOODS near Alloa?Stirling 105 pitche's 95 hard standing really great view of the Ochil's and Wallace monument


----------



## patnles

We would love to meet some of you nice people in September. We are at Garleiston for a week from 15th Sept. so either side of that would be great. I'll watch with interest


----------



## carolgavin

Having checked and double checked with Gavs off duty can confirm that we would be available for weekend of 9/10th of May at a site yet to be confirmed. 
The last weekend in May (last bonk hol weekend which is 23/24/25th) am meeting up with the gorgeous and delightful greenasthegrass somewhere near Dunbar. Anyone who wants to meet up with us there are most welcome.
Think Beescraig looks like a good un!


----------



## geraldandannie

carolgavin said:


> can confirm that we would be available for weekend of 9/10th of May at a site yet to be confirmed. The last weekend in May ...


Don't forget all of us September-ites   

Gerald


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> can confirm that we would be available for weekend of 9/10th of May at a site yet to be confirmed. The last weekend in May ...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget all of us September-ites
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Shout louder Gerald :thin:


----------



## RichardnGill

September should be ok for us as well. 

Sounds like Scotland needs 2 meets.    


Richard...


----------



## carolgavin

Flippin eck can only organise one at a time     Deffo will do one in September as most people seem to be keen. 

Suggestions for site and dates would be good and what everyone would like nearby eg restaurant, pub etc oh and what sort of price everyone would be willing to pay :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> Flippin eck can only organise one at a time     Deffo will do one in September as most people seem to be keen.
> 
> Suggestions for site and dates would be good and what everyone would like nearby eg restaurant, pub etc oh and what sort of price everyone would be willing to pay :roll: :roll: :roll:


Right then I would like one date---15th sept onwards
Im Freeee
Mavis


----------



## Polo

*Scottisher Meets*

Hi Carol. Yes, will call you re end of May bonk holiday so that maybe we can meet up with you and Greenie.

As to September, we will be down in Lincoln for the last show of the year until 28th September, and would love to join in with a meet anytime after that.

Will watch with great interest, to updates etc.


----------



## JimM

carolgavin said:


> The last weekend in May (last bonk hol weekend which is 23/24/25th)


Hell bells las I am coming home !!!
In England we only get bAnk holls the Scottish ones sound more fun !!!!

Jim


----------



## carolgavin

Have once again checked Gavs off duty and we would only be available weekends of 5/6th Sept. Sorry 12/13th Sept have got sommat on! October we would be able to go 10/11th or 17/18th. Not sure if anyone would be interested in those dates!


----------



## patnles

15th Sept. would be great for us too as long as it was in Garleiston :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

We can defo do 9/10 May (Witches Craig or Beecraigs gets my vote).

If September as early as poss in the month please. Weekend of 5/6 September would be best for us. Dumfries/Galloway area would work well as we are heading south that week.

Getting excited at the thought of these meets


----------



## MyGalSal

10/12 Sept or Oct dates are fine, as would be 9/10 May.

Sal


----------



## geraldandannie

10th/11th October for us :wink: 

If you make it a different date, we'll have a meet anyway :lol: :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

10th October is my birthday.

In October, it is low season with the CCC and so Dunbar would be good value, remembering that for those with kids, kids are free with paying adults in low season.

Russell


----------



## locovan

*Re: Meet*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> 10th October is my birthday.
> 
> In October, it is low season with the CCC and so Dunbar would be good value, remembering that for those with kids, kids are free with paying adults in low season.
> 
> Russell


Wooo got to give Russell the bumps so I go for Oct then
Mavis


----------



## UncleNorm

This is the site that appealed to me. It's handy for Fort William, Mallaig, Skye, Loch Ness and various distilleries...

http://www.bunroycamping.co.uk/


----------



## 101578

We're still up for any Scottish meets/rallies the more the merrier. 8)


----------



## suedew

Have hired the van, from Friday 11th September for 1 week, only time that availability of particular van and my holiday dates coincide.
Will be in Scotland for most of that time. If not able to make the meet would be happy to meet up with anyone else about at that time. We usually book the first night then follow our nose, or the sun :? getting closer to decision time. yippee
sue


----------



## Suenliam

As much as I love you all, I am in France for all of May and all of September 8) and won't be returning just for the meets. 

Now if you consider the October one then it may be possible. My birthday is on the 9th so beat you Russell by one day (and lots of years :wink: ).

How about a northern venue for May (few midges) and a Dumfries and Galloway one in the autumn when it might be a bit warmer here than up there if you see what I mean?

Enjoy yourselves wherever you go.

Sue


----------



## b16duv

What's been decided then? 

Witches criag is nice, and the one near Alloa gets good reports, though I've not been

I'm not keen on Beecraigs as it's surrounded by big trees so lots of beasties. Also the access road is terrible - uphill and narrow. 

It does have a restaurant on site, and there's loads of walks and fishing and stuff, but it's a car journey down to Linlithgow (all uphill coming back).

Sorry if this has all been covered but I've had no interweb for a couple of weeks.

David


----------



## carolgavin

b16duv said:


> What's been decided then?
> 
> Witches criag is nice, and the one near Alloa gets good reports, though I've not been
> 
> I'm not keen on Beecraigs as it's surrounded by big trees so lots of beasties. Also the access road is terrible - uphill and narrow.
> 
> It does have a restaurant on site, and there's loads of walks and fishing and stuff, but it's a car journey down to Linlithgow (all uphill coming back).
> 
> Sorry if this has all been covered but I've had no interweb for a couple of weeks.
> 
> David


Hiya David thanks for reminding me that I need to firm this up!!!! Lets score Beecraigs off the list! I have had some good reports about Witches Craig from a member on here so we can all go and blame him if its rubbish, snigger!!!!

Reviews for Witches Craig are HERE
Website is HERE

So lets go for 8/9/10 May at Witches Craig, I will give them a wee phone and see what availability they have for that weekend!


----------



## Rapide561

*Meets*

...and then sort out an October booze up.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: Meets*



Rapide561 said:


> ...and then sort out an October booze up.
> 
> Russell


Yep, Russell hunny will sort out October after this one!! Think will go for somewhere in Dumfries and Galloway as its closer for everyone coming from Engerland and pretty handy for me as well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

UPDATE have just been informed the weekend of 8/9th May is the last Old Firm Game of the season and Gavs leave will be cancelled so for us that weekend might be out...........boo hoo hoo! Will get back to you all!


----------



## clodhopper2006

carolgavin said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's been decided then?
> 
> Witches criag is nice, and the one near Alloa gets good reports, though I've not been
> 
> I'm not keen on Beecraigs as it's surrounded by big trees so lots of beasties. Also the access road is terrible - uphill and narrow.
> 
> It does have a restaurant on site, and there's loads of walks and fishing and stuff, but it's a car journey down to Linlithgow (all uphill coming back).
> 
> Sorry if this has all been covered but I've had no interweb for a couple of weeks.
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya David thanks for reminding me that I need to firm this up!!!! Lets score Beecraigs off the list! I have had some good reports about Witches Craig from a member on here so we can all go and blame him if its rubbish, snigger!!!!
> 
> Reviews for Witches Craig are HERE
> Website is HERE
> 
> So lets go for 8/9/10 May at Witches Craig, I will give them a wee phone and see what availability they have for that weekend!
Click to expand...

Oh nooooooooooooo that'll be me. I only said it looks nice when I pass it and has lots of nice hills behind it and some good local eateries. Not my fault if it's overrun with vermin


----------



## carolgavin

clodhopper2006 said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's been decided then?
> 
> Witches criag is nice, and the one near Alloa gets good reports, though I've not been
> 
> I'm not keen on Beecraigs as it's surrounded by big trees so lots of beasties. Also the access road is terrible - uphill and narrow.
> 
> It does have a restaurant on site, and there's loads of walks and fishing and stuff, but it's a car journey down to Linlithgow (all uphill coming back).
> 
> Sorry if this has all been covered but I've had no interweb for a couple of weeks.
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya David thanks for reminding me that I need to firm this up!!!! Lets score Beecraigs off the list! I have had some good reports about Witches Craig from a member on here so we can all go and blame him if its rubbish, snigger!!!!
> 
> Reviews for Witches Craig are HERE
> Website is HERE
> 
> So lets go for 8/9/10 May at Witches Craig, I will give them a wee phone and see what availability they have for that weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nooooooooooooo that'll be me. I only said it looks nice when I pass it and has lots of nice hills behind it and some good local eateries. Not my fault if it's overrun with vermin
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha s'ok hunny wasn't just you, you absolved of blame!!! mwah mwah


----------



## jiffyman

I will keep an eye on the October meet, as I maybe interested in that one myself!!

Will give the little Jiffy a good run!! Lol!!


----------



## rrusty

Hi, just been to Witches Craig, it is a well kept, well run family site also with very clean facilities.

Since our last visit they have done away with a lot of the grass pitches and have now got mostly stone hard standings that look very nice.

Rusty


----------



## carolgavin

Gave them a call and they only have about 4/5 pitches left so not sure its a goer! Plus gavs leave been cancelled that weekend for old firm game so not sure I can go. Might need to delay till June!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Hi Carol - pencil Flo and I in for the meet in October....... I think I will need it by then!!!!!!!!!!!! Anywhere so long as it is as far away from London as possible...............

will watch developments....


----------



## rowley

Oh Carol!! We will be in Dumfries and Galloway on the 8th May for a week. Unless the sun is shining elsewhere.


----------



## carolgavin

That is soooooo not good enuff!!!! Will let ya know re dates!!!


----------



## carolgavin

Hi everyone, sorry have been checking and rechecking Gavs off duty and the only weekend I have is 30/31st May is anyone interested in that weekend at Witches Craig, otherwise will hold off till June! Have emailed Witches Craig re availability.
This weekend I am going to CastlePoint caravan park Rockcliffe Dalbeattie, will try and check out some other sites in that area for Oct meet.


----------



## Hezbez

We could always have a wee meet in Airdrie - seeing as Carol and I are in quarantine - anyone fancy that :?


----------



## carolgavin

Witches craig is a no go for last weekend in May as they only have one or two pitches left, so back to drawing board we go. Any other suggestions????


----------



## toojo

Carol,was at Bunree site Fort william 3 weeks ago.Sits right on Loch Linnhe,if there is a nicer site regarding scenery I would love to see it.Maybey a bit to far north for some visitors.
John.


----------



## carolgavin

toojo said:


> Carol,was at Bunree site Fort william 3 weeks ago.Sits right on Loch Linnhe,if there is a nicer site regarding scenery I would love to see it.Maybey a bit to far north for some visitors.
> John.


Ta John that looks a lovely site, was thinking of sommat more kinda central for this meet hopefully. Maybe we could do Bunree at another time!


----------



## toojo

Im like Martini any time anywhere cept first 2 weeks July,of to Menorca.
John.


----------



## JacSprat

I have zero constructive suggestions to offer. I'm not Scottish. I hate porridge. But I DO like a wee dram now and then AND my best mate in Canada is Scottish. Oh, I also think the coolest music in the UK comes from up your way - so can I come to your meet if it happens in May?? I have a few weeks for a wander...

Jacquie


----------



## Bernies

Hi Carol did you have a look at the CC site the Woods near Alloa plenty of pitches


----------



## carolgavin

Bernies said:


> Hi Carol did you have a look at the CC site the Woods near Alloa plenty of pitches


Did actually and looked very nice do you think it would be a good one?? Problem I have had is that places are booked up already!!!!


----------



## gabbie

*meet in Scotland*

I'm interested Stirling/ St. Andrews.


----------



## carolgavin

I will call The Woods tomorrow


----------



## gabbie

*meet in Scotland*

October would suit me


----------



## Hezbez

Boo hoo - we can't manage 30/31 May - we've had to bring our summer hols forward and we'll be heading off to France


----------



## Bernies

Hi all is there anymore info about this informal meet. :lol: :lol: 

regards 

Bernie


----------



## carolgavin

Am trying to organise something for the end of May, just haven't had time to phone anywhere yet.


----------



## machilly

Might be able to meet up, have you thought about a midweek meet, say Tuesday to Thursdayfor a rally good site try this
www.linwater.co.uk


----------



## b16duv

Yes Linwater is nice, near the union canal - shortish walk to the bridge inn at Ratho for food and beer (priorities you know!).

The lady that runs it is very nice - I sometimes use it for customers hiring the van as a first night as it's near edinburgh airport.

Gets my vote.

David


----------



## clodhopper2006

Carol have you tried Nether Craig near Alyth? It's a lovely site.

http://www.nethercraigholidaypark.co.uk/

Bob


----------



## carolgavin

Have phoned Linwater, it's a no go they don't have enough pitches left for that weekend. The lovely lady said that weekend is a really bad one for Edinburgh as there is loads going on, rugby, marathon, garden thingy. Will call other site tomorrow.


----------



## b16duv

carolgavin said:


> Have phoned Linwater, it's a no go they don't have enough pitches left for that weekend. The lovely lady said that weekend is a really bad one for Edinburgh as there is loads going on, rugby, marathon, garden thingy. Will call other site tomorrow.


Carol,

I'm a genius.

I've had a flash of inspiration.

Why don't we all have a meet at the Royal Bank Headquarters at Gogar?

Loads of parking spaces (especially in the 'executive' section), good motorway access, near to park and ride for Edinburgh, and as we are all shareholders, it should be OK!

Dave the genius


----------



## beretta

*ref scottish meet*

Hi good site is Maragowan at Killin great site next to river pub across the road, Caravan Club site though would need to book early,Brighouse bay,Lomond woods at Balloch and Luss are also good sites,hope this helps.


----------



## carolgavin

Hi guys am afraid its looking more like the May meet is not going to happen. Have tried a few places and they are all booked already 8O 8O 8O 
We are only available on the Saturday of the last weekend in May for the one night and then its end June before we have a weekend free.
Think am gonna concentrate on Sept/Oct meet for now. Nothing to stop anyone else organising something mind!!!!


----------



## toojo

Hi Carol,me and the boss are heading up the east coast to Thurso on the 19th and back down the west coast Fort William, Oban etc.Any sites you want checked out let me know.
John


----------



## Hezbez

Toojo - that's the route we did at Easter and it was fab!
There's a really lovely C&CC site at Inverewe. Beautiful setting right across from the loch. Free range hens chooking about on the site!

We also made the effort to go to Applecross - well worth it.


----------



## toojo

Hi Hez,we are booked into Inverewe on the way back for 2 nights looking forward to it.
John


----------



## jiffyman

Any further forward with this Sept/OCT meet?? 

October would probably be a better month for me though...


----------



## carolgavin

jiffyman said:


> Any further forward with this Sept/OCT meet??
> 
> October would probably be a better month for me though...


Am no further forward with this as yet sorry! Actually if truth be told I forgot all about it, I should be punished, possibly with lots of chocolate ha ha.

Ok will look for site asap, think will look at Dumfries area if thats ok with everyone???


----------



## toojo

Southerness might be worth a look Carol


----------



## Suenliam

Yes Dumfries area sounds good!!!!

Extra, extra busy this week, but thinking cap out and brushed ready for wearing this week-end. Will be in touch if cap comes up with anything although Brighouse Bay very popular/busy/and probably costly.

Sue


----------



## Pammy

Will be in Dumfries in about a week's time at a C&CC temporary holiday site right on the coast. Hope the weather stays fine.


----------



## carolgavin

Pammy said:


> Will be in Dumfries in about a week's time at a C&CC temporary holiday site right on the coast. Hope the weather stays fine.


Hiya could you PM me details of that temporary hol site as was looking for one in that area but couldnt find!!!


----------



## sallytrafic

Are we still on for meeting up Carol?


----------



## carolgavin

sallytrafic said:


> Are we still on for meeting up Carol?


Course we are frank, have met aultymer your partner in crime so now need to meet up with you!!!


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Carol,

Any more thoughts on a wee Scottish meet?


----------



## carolgavin

Hezbez said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Any more thoughts on a wee Scottish meet?


Not yet!


----------



## sallytrafic

Hampshireman is going to be in Perth then Ayr find out where he decides to stay over night and descend on him.

Meet sorted.


----------



## clubman

I'm up for that .......how about it Hampshireman ????


----------



## Hezbez

sallytrafic said:


> Hampshireman is going to be in Perth then Ayr find out where he decides to stay over night and descend on him.
> 
> Meet sorted.


That sounds like a plan!
So, how bout it Hampshireman??


----------



## clianthus

Hello Hez

Hope you enjoyed the remainder of your holiday in France after Amboise, it was really nice meeting you.

Why don't you organise a Meet in Scotland?

All you have to do is put a post up saying where you are going to be on certain dates and ask if anyone would like to meet up with you, if so to post on the thread.

If you get loads of interest just PM either myself or one of the other rally staff and we'll help you to sort out a listing in the Meets section so folks can put there names down when they have booked themselves onto the campsite.

You don't have to book or arrange anything with the site, but it's quite good if you can find out all the booking details and prices so they can be put in the listing. That's the best bit about a Meet, everyone has to book themselves, directly with the campsite. 

You can always arrange a get-together when you know who is going. 

Some campsites will try to park you all up together if you tell them there are a lot of you when you book. Even the girls on the reception at Amboise did try :roll:


----------



## carolgavin

clianthus said:


> Hello Hez
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the remainder of your holiday in France after Amboise, it was really nice meeting you.
> 
> Why don't you organise a Meet in Scotland?
> 
> All you have to do is put a post up saying where you are going to be on certain dates and ask if anyone would like to meet up with you, if so to post on the thread.
> 
> If you get loads of interest just PM either myself or one of the other rally staff and we'll help you to sort out a listing in the Meets section so folks can put there names down when they have booked themselves onto the campsite.
> 
> You don't have to book or arrange anything with the site, but it's quite good if you can find out all the booking details and prices so they can be put in the listing. That's the best bit about a Meet, everyone has to book themselves, directly with the campsite.
> 
> You can always arrange a get-together when you know who is going.
> 
> Some campsites will try to park you all up together if you tell them there are a lot of you when you book. Even the girls on the reception at Amboise did try :roll:


Well, thank you so much for this Jen! Might have been nicer rather than butting in to PM me first to ask what I was doing rather than try and rope in someone else :roll: :roll: :roll: :evil: :evil: Obviously my efforts have not been good enough hence the invite to someone else to organise it!!!!!!

Just thought I would add. I appreciate you may have thought you were helping but I just thought it a bit rude!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Carol

I didn't intend to offend you and I'm sorry if I have done. 

I know how difficult it is when you are working to find free weekends to arrange a Meet and I was just suggesting that instead of everyone waiting for you to do it for them, they could organise something themselves.

Once again sorry if I have interferred but no offence was meant I can assure you, I was trying to be helpful.


----------



## Hezbez

carolgavin said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hez
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the remainder of your holiday in France after Amboise, it was really nice meeting you.
> 
> Why don't you organise a Meet in Scotland?
> 
> All you have to do is put a post up saying where you are going to be on certain dates and ask if anyone would like to meet up with you, if so to post on the thread.
> 
> If you get loads of interest just PM either myself or one of the other rally staff and we'll help you to sort out a listing in the Meets section so folks can put there names down when they have booked themselves onto the campsite.
> 
> You don't have to book or arrange anything with the site, but it's quite good if you can find out all the booking details and prices so they can be put in the listing. That's the best bit about a Meet, everyone has to book themselves, directly with the campsite.
> 
> You can always arrange a get-together when you know who is going.
> 
> Some campsites will try to park you all up together if you tell them there are a lot of you when you book. Even the girls on the reception at Amboise did try :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you so much for this Jen! Might have been nicer rather than butting in to PM me first to ask what I was doing rather than try and rope in someone else :roll: :roll: :roll: :evil: :evil: Obviously my efforts have not been good enough hence the invite to someone else to organise it!!!!!!
> 
> Just thought I would add. I appreciate you may have thought you were helping but I just thought it a bit rude!
Click to expand...

Guys,

I'm feeling a wee bitty awkward about this.

Jen - Thanks for thinking that a newbie such as myself would be capable to organising a Meet. Maybe one day I will.

Carol - This is your thread and I have no intention of butting in on your plans. Your last 'Bonk', sorry, I mean 'Meet' which you organised at Loch Lomond was by all accounts quite legendary.

I've only attended 2 MHF events so far - the first was in France and then last weekend in Yorkshire - both of them were great - I'm just hoping the next one will be a wee bit closer to home (own country = less diesel money = more wine  )


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> Not yet!


We're coming up for a couple of weeks sometime between 23rd Aug & 11th Sep. We're up for meeting up for a day or two, if it's in the "right spot", wherever that may be?

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin

How about the weekend of 5/6/7th September anyone??????? Dumfries area or other alternative?


----------



## Hezbez

carolgavin said:


> How about the weekend of 5/6/7th September anyone??????? Dumfries area or other alternative?


At the moment that weekend looks good for us.


----------



## carolgavin

Have a look at http://www.drumroamin.co.uk/ this site. Or http://www.glentroolholidaypark.co.uk/index.html

Or http://www.sandsofluceholidaypark.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Hezbez

carolgavin said:


> How about the weekend of 5/6/7th September anyone??????? Dumfries area or other alternative?


At the moment that weekend looks good for us.


----------



## Hezbez

I know its not exactly Dumfries, but what about Witches Craig in Stirling?
It was suggested before and it looks good. Close for Stirling Castle, Falkirk Wheel etc.

Also, more central if there is anyone wanting to come from further North in Scotland.


----------



## sallytrafic

We will be in Wales sorry.


----------



## carolgavin

Had real trouble even getting a single pitch on Witches Craig for the last two dates I tried in June. Might be better however if we are booking this far in advance.


----------



## clubman

Anything happening yet ??????


----------



## carolgavin

No, my father in law has had a heart attack. I have fractured my foot. So am unable to sort anything out. Nothing to stop you from organising anything though


----------



## clodhopper2006

carolgavin said:


> No, my father in law has had a heart attack. I have fractured my foot. So am unable to sort anything out. Nothing to stop you from organising anything though


Sorry to hear that Carol.


----------



## b16duv

Caz

Sorry to hear about your father in law, hope he's better soon.

David


----------



## clubman

That's me told then !!


----------



## carolgavin

clubman said:


> That's me told then !!


Sorry you feel that way but its a bit difficult to concentrate on anything else when your father in law is that ill.

I didn't get time to say earlier (was at work!)but I have mentioned a date of 5/6/7 September but no one has got back to me to say whether they are available.


----------



## Hezbez

carolgavin said:


> No, my father in law has had a heart attack. I have fractured my foot. So am unable to sort anything out. Nothing to stop you from organising anything though


Carol, so sorry to hear about Gav's dad  Hope he makes a good and speedy recovery.

Is that the same foot you fractured a few months back?


----------



## carolgavin

Hezbez said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my father in law has had a heart attack. I have fractured my foot. So am unable to sort anything out. Nothing to stop you from organising anything though
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, so sorry to hear about Gav's dad  Hope he makes a good and speedy recovery.
> 
> Is that the same foot you fractured a few months back?
Click to expand...

Hi, yes same foot!!!!!


----------



## Suenliam

Oh Carol - you really must be more careful  

Hope you and yours get better soon. 

I'm sorry to say we will be away from next Tuesday until end of Sept. Well, I'm not really sorry, but you know what I mean.

If it does go ahead, I hope it is very successful for you.

Sue


----------



## carolgavin

A quick update on this. Unfortunately as you know Gavins dad had a heart attack at the beginning of August, he needs a triple bypass, which was scheduled for 6-8wks time. This has been brought forward to this Tuesday 8th September. Obviously this means we will be unable to use the van for a wee while till Sam recovers. We will therefore be unable to organise a Scottish meet until then, sorry folks  I know there was a lot of interest.


----------



## suedew

Carol, hope all goes well with Gavin's dad.
looking on the bright side, or then again maybe not :lol: at this rate will have our own motorhome and be able to join you, 
Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning Carol! Sorry to hear the news about Gavin's dad. Let's all hope and pray that 8th September is a successful day.

AuntieSandra and I are on our way to Lochalsh in a couple of weeks, for a month. We'll give Lanarkshire a wave as we cross the Forth Road Bridge. By then, you should be able to post some good news.

Look after yourselves.

Here's a wave for Sam... :wave:


----------



## toojo

Norm,hope the weather improves .Just came down the west coast today it was horrendous.Can only get better.
John


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi John! Wow, I've just looked on Nephew's live webcam and it seems to have been raining most of the day. :roll:

http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/

Things can only get better! :roll: But AuntieSandra and I don't really care as long as we are snug and warm in Our Coral. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

UncleNorm said:


> Hi John! Wow, I've just looked on Nephew's live webcam and it seems to have been raining most of the day. :roll:
> 
> http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/
> 
> Things can only get better! :roll: But AuntieSandra and I don't really care as long as we are snug and warm in Our Coral. :wink: :lol:


We're just back home today from Inverness. Rained all day Friday and Saturday. But started to steadily improve Sunday and today. Very mild tonight actually. 
Enjoy your trip.

Carol - fingers crossed for Sam tomorrow.


----------

